# Aquaponik-System mit Flussbarsch-Teich und Gewächshaus



## MorisGT (16. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich plane für den Frühjahr den Bau einer kleinen "Aquaponik-Versuchseinrichtung" und würde das ganze gerne mit meinem 30000Liter-Teich verbinden. Meine Überlegung war, in diesem Teich die Fische zu halten(logisch) und das Wasser dann per Pumpe in die Aufbereitung/Pflanzenproduktion zu Pumpen. Von dort aus geht das Wasser dann "gesäubert" zurück in den Teich.
Bei den Fischen habe ich zunächst mal an den Flussbarsch gedacht, den ich dann mit Wasserschnecken und __ Moderlieschen aus meinem kleineren Teich füttern möchte. Da stellt sich die Frage der Besatzdichte und die Frage, wie schnell die __ Barsche auf ein verwertbares Maß heranwachsen (Besatzfische werden etwa 7 cm groß sein).

So weit, so einfach- ich bin auf allen Gebieten wissen am sammeln und würde gerne eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!!


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Moris,
soweit ich erfahren hab keine einfach mal schnell so neben bei Sache. Die Pflanzen brauchen langsam zugeführte Nährstoffe und dafür müssen die Fische förmlich gemästet werden damit genug Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen zur Verfügung stehen. Anderer seits müssen die Nährstoffe schnell aus dem Wasser um die Fische nicht zu vergiften.
sprich Nitrat Nitrit muss immer überprüft werden. Phosphate Eisen und Co. unter Umständen sogar noch extra für die Pflanzen hinzu gesetzt werden.
Das bedeutet aber auch das sich Algen in deinem Teich sehr wohl fühlen werden und du die Tiere nicht unbedingt mehr sehen wirst. Ob das dann wieder das richtige Wasser für einen Fluss __ Barsch ist 
Es gab in Berlin mal so ein Projekt mit Fischen im Container unten und oben drauf ein Gewächshaus. Hat wohl gut Funktioniert mit Pangasius und Karpfen, irgend wo hatte ich auch noch einen Link zu der Studie muss mal schauen ob ich den noch finde


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Es gab in Berlin mal so ein Projekt mit Fischen im Container unten und oben drauf ein Gewächshaus. Hat wohl gut Funktioniert mit Pangasius und Karpfen, irgend wo hatte ich auch noch einen Link zu der Studie muss mal schauen ob ich den noch finde


Den http://www.ecf-farm.de/
oder den http://www.ecf-farmsystems.com/


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2016)

Die sind zwar auch gut, aber ich meinte eher den Vorläufer 
sowas hier: https://www.containerbasis.de/blog/upcycling/ecf-containerfarm/
Südlich von Berlin wurde schon mal zu DDR Zeiten experimentiert, wo war das nur gleich


----------



## mitch (17. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Moris,

da war doch mal was:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/387558/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/382237/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/395315/

hat leider nicht so überzeugend geklappt - ich hatte damals wohl zu viele andere Pflanzen im Teich.


----------



## MorisGT (19. Dez. 2016)

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle! Ich werde mal mich mal weiter erkundigen. Diese Projekte in Berlin habe ich auch schon mal gesehen. 
Melde ich mal sobald ich anfange zu bauen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Dez. 2016)

MorisGT schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Bei den Fischen habe ich zunächst mal an den Flussbarsch gedacht, den ich dann mit Wasserschnecken und __ Moderlieschen aus meinem kleineren Teich füttern möchte. Da stellt sich die Frage der Besatzdichte und die Frage, wie schnell die __ Barsche auf ein verwertbares Maß heranwachsen (Besatzfische werden etwa 7 cm groß sein).
> 
> ...



Hi,

Perca fluviatilis ist der am langsamsten wachsende heimische Fisch. Da muß mal lange warten bis da was auf den Teller kann (25cm lange Flußbarsche sind oftmals schon >8 Jahre alt). Daher werden sie ja auch im Gegensatz zu Forellen, Hechten, Wallern, Zandern ja auch net gezielt als __ Speisefische gezogen

als Speisefisch wären da __ Waller, da sie am schnellsten wachsen (als Jungtier im ersten Jahr 20-30(40cm)), sicher am ehesten geeignet (bei sehr guter Futtergrundlage - pro g/kg Gewichstszunahme braucht aber jeder Räuber rund das 4-5fache an Futtertieren

MfG Frank


----------

